# Most current CMS-HCC RxHCC model



## arizona1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Afternoon,

How do I obtain the most current CMS-HCC RxHCC risk adjustment model. Up to 2010 is on the CMS website and then refers me to an Advance Notice. I am not able to pull up the model. Does anyone have the link or can guide me how to obtain

Thank you


----------



## OregonCoder (Feb 12, 2013)

*HCC file*

I have the file.  If you want to privately email me your email, I will send it off to you.


----------



## mlowe (Feb 12, 2013)

*HCC Rx HCC model*

I could use the 2013 RxHCC list if you have it.  I have the 2013 HCC's mildred_lowe1@comcast.net  thanks


----------



## OregonCoder (Feb 12, 2013)

I should have read the whole message, I sent you the HCC's, but not the RX HCC's.  I have requested  them from our MA office, I will send them to you when I get them.


----------



## maestra4676 (May 28, 2014)

*Current HCC Model*

I am looking for the most current HCC Model, and also the RxHCC Model. My email address is: knixonlane@comcast.net

Thanks.


----------

